

This Is The Worst App In The World - danielzarick
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/19/this-is-the-worst-app-in-the-world/

======
minimaxir
I'm not fond of this "joke app" trend. App developers are now thinking "hey,
Yo got $1.5M and a lot of publicity with a stupid app, we can get publicity
with a stupid app too!", but they fail to realize that such apps, including
Yo, only have 15 minutes of fame _in the best case_.

In the worst case, you just spend _hours_ , even _days_ , working on a bad
joke which no one finds funny.

It's also worth nothing that this submission got flagged off the front page.

~~~
collyw
I think its interesting to watch. It reminds me of the million dollar
homepage. At the time I though it was a crap idea, and thought "who the hell
would pay for that?". Interestingly, it got enough coverage in the tech sites,
and news in general for the novelty value, that it worked.

~~~
minimaxir
The Million Dollar Homepage isn't a good example because it launched nearly a
_decade_ ago, way before the age of social media and the age of apps.

~~~
collyw
That was kind of my point. Webpages were the equivalent of apps just now, and
the novelty value seems to be what drives crap ones like these.

